#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: KNX Basic Course - Θεσσαλονίκη 26-29/01/2012- Διεθνή Πιστοποίηση

## KNX Training

Η *Quantum* σε συνεργασία με τις εταιρίες *Schneider* *Electric**,* *ABB**,* *SIEMENS* και την *ΚΝΧ Association Βρυξελλών* πραγματοποιεί *Σεμινάρια* *ΚΝΧ* *Basic* *Course* για τη Διεθνή πιστοποίηση ως  σε διάφορες πόλεις της Ελλάδας. Εκδηλώστε ενδιαφέρον για τη πόλη που σας ενδιαφέρει στο *www.knxtraining.gr* ή στο 210-9768633.

*Επόμενο Σεμινάριο:*
*Πόλη διεξαγωγής:* Θεσσαλονίκη
*Ημερομηνίες:* 26-27-28-29/01/2012
*Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής:* *www.knxtraining.gr* ή στο 210-9768633

----------


## Xάρης

Τα σεμινάρια είναι δωρεάν;

Αν όχι ποιο είναι το κόστος;

----------

